# I don’t know random



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi so if anyone has an Instagram account you can follow my account for my chooks called ilovemychooks I need more followers thanks


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Nah, don't have instagram not that interested in it. Don't really feel like joining either..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Instagram owned by Facebook that mines personal data. Nope, not on it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Nah, don't have instagram not that interested in it. Don't really feel like joining either..


Oh it’s ok


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Instagram owned by Facebook that mines personal data. Nope, not on it.


Huh


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Instagram owned by Facebook that mines personal data. Nope, not on it.


LOL. Nice to know that I'm not the only one! @lovely_chooks, if I had Instagram, I would follow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I dumped FB years ago, within a year or so of it coming online. I got fed up with having to go through my privacy settings again and again with the changes they kept making. This was before all of the private data of their users was leaked. Before it was discovered FB was selling personal data to third parties. 

Nope, I don't need them bad enough to go there.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Uh-huh. That's social media for ya. I have never had social media. One reason why I'm on three different forums. LOL.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I dumped FB years ago, within a year or so of it coming online. I got fed up with having to go through my privacy settings again and again with the changes they kept making. This was before all of the private data of their users was leaked. Before it was discovered FB was selling personal data to third parties.
> 
> Nope, I don't need them bad enough to go there.


Umm ok


----------

